# Eartheaters for new 60 gallon.



## Onyx812 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi, In the process of cycling a 60 gallon that I just purchased. I'm interested in getting some Geophagus. I'm just not sure which Geophagus I should get. I'd also like to do a school of wider body tetras. Anyone have any ideas on stocking? Not really interested in Gymnogeophagus as I don't want to deal with the cooler water they require at times.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Personally I'm partial to redhead/orange head tapajos which there is a lot of available recently, leucostictas which can be a bit difficult to get, very similar to jupari. Altifrons are really nice as well. I'm not a big fan of brasilienis as they tend to have a attitude issue as they grow. Those are the only ones i've had.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

I think the Red Head Tapajos are going to the most colorful, readily available, and size appropriate Geo's for a tank that size. For tetras I keep Kitty Tetras with my Geo's and they look nice and get along fine. Serpae's would probably also be fine too.

If Red Head Tapajos aren't your cup of tea maybe some of the Guianacara species may be to your liking as they are also size appropriate. Other Geo's in the altifrons/surinamensis complex are going to end up becoming too large for a tank that size.

Andy


----------



## Onyx812 (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks for the replies, If I can find the Red Head Tapajos, how many would you say for my tank size? Doing some research, Geophagus steindachneri caught my eye, would these also work? I've looked up the Red Head Tapajos on google and they look gorgeous, however I don't know if I'm going to be able to find them locally, don't have many fish shops with quality fish around here anymore.

I do also like the Guianacara species, do these all stay smaller or do some grow rather large like some of the Geophagus species?


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Geophagus steindachneri aka redhumps. They can have a nasty temper too as the grow.

There's several guys around me that have them for sale in central mass. Jeff Rapps usually has some nice ones over @ tangledupincichlids . He's down in Jersey. I bred my own so i havnt bought any myself, but i have friends that have bought some off him, and they were really good quality. I think a 6 pack of them in juvie size would be good in that tank til they got older. By then you might have a pair or 2 at that point, and sell a pair or 2, and get your money back from that sale. They arnt the fastest growers, but they really get some nice colors as they mature.

Older video of my original breeding pair spawning~>
http://s633.beta.photobucket.com/user/C ... 6.mp4.html


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Red Humps are another smaller eartheater that would be a good choice. I would say 4-6 of either species would be good.

Both fish can be found in LFS but you can also order them from Rapps or buy them from Aquabid just about all the time.

Guianacara are harder to find but there are only two species that you would see with any regularity in the U.S. Both species get about the same size as Red Heads but are not nearly as colorful.

Andy


----------



## Onyx812 (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks for all the info. I've now come across something else that caught my eye. Acarichthys Heckeliis, would a group of these also work? I've emailed my LFS to see what they have available or would be able to get in so I'm trying to give them as many options as possible.


----------



## FanOfSkynyrd (Nov 25, 2012)

If your looking for a little larger tetra for ur tank, I picked up a school of 10 black widow tetras about a week ago, so far they've been great. Not overly colorful, but they are friendly, not really a tight schooler but stay close together, and usually always in the mid-top level of the tank.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

I maintain a group of Heckelli in my 120 gallon that I hope to spawn someday. It's a beautiful fish but gets way too large to maintain a group in a 60 gallon. I once had a single male that was over 8" not counting tail.

Andy


----------



## Onyx812 (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh ok, so I guess the Heckelii are out then. Seems I've gotten some conflicting information on them, some sites say they only grow to 6 inches max.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

At least 8-10" for sure.


----------



## Onyx812 (Feb 11, 2013)

If I did entertain the idea of gymnogeophagus, are there any certain ones you would suggest? What about tetra how would they handle the cooldown period?


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

I like Gymnogeophagus too. Some species don't really need the cool down if you maintain them at lower temperatures all the time.

I really like Gymnogeophagus balzani and you can keep them year round in temperatures in the mid to low 70's. Many tetras also like cooler temperatures (particularly neons).

Andy


----------



## Onyx812 (Feb 11, 2013)

I have had my eye on the Balzanii. When I first started looking at pictures of eartheaters it got my attention. How many should I go with in a 60 gallon? I have my temp set at 79 right now, should I bring that down to 75? Also, as far as Tetras go, how many for a decent sized school?


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

You could keep 5-6 of them in a 60 gallon at full size no problem.

It depends on what tetra you get but at a minimum you would want at least 6. But I find schools of tetras are always best in the 15+ range.

Andy


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

I wouldnt do more then a pair or 2 pairs max for a 60g for Balzanni. Males 8" females 6" full grown. Tetra schools are pretty neat in the 10+ range for larger ones, 15+ for the smaller ones, but as a side precaution not all Geo's will like tetra schools, this i learned real well with my Leucostictas. The constant fast movement of my Buenos Aires Tetras, a school of 15 stressed them out. They are used to them now, but it took a bit for them to become comfortable, and feeding can be a wrestling match at times. Really depends on the tetra you are to choose, and how passive the Geo's are.

Some of mine were like wtf for a bit when it came to feeding time, cause you put the food in, and the tetras were all over it in a school, and the geo's were unsure if they wanted to go up lol. A buddy of mine has a massive 600 gallon tank with a school of peacock bass in it, and he has to keep the water level a little low cause when he feeds them just a wave of fish, and water splashing is everywhere. Reminds me of that sometimes lol.


----------



## Onyx812 (Feb 11, 2013)

Would a trio of Balzanii work? I still have to get in touch with my LFS and see if they have them. I've already contacted them about the Red Head Tapajos and Red Hump and they have neither but will try and get them. There was no indication that they definitely could so I'm not holding my breath. I really don't want to have them shipped if I don't have to, Fedex, UPS, USPS, have all messed up deliveries to my home.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

I've had a lot of trio geo pairs, but it takes some marriage counselor efforts to make it work, and honestly it's a little draining after a bit. Cause your always going to have more fighting situations with 3 then 2 or 4 granted its 1 male 2 females or 2 males 1 female or 3 males. You can do 3 females, but thats a little boring, and you'd have to buy them larger then juvie to know their sex. But you can also get the 2 pairs, grow them out, and sell the ones you dont want when they get older, or chance it with a pair, and buy other geo species too, and do the same.

I dont know how far you are into NY but i know a guy in Leominster, MA that has 25 redhead juvies 1.5-2'' for sale right now @ $10 ea. and a guy in Southern NH with 30 1-1.5" for $5- a piece. Just post some ads on craiglist, and fish forums, see if you can any replys with w/e fish you decide to get. It's always good to be patient wit this hobby.


----------

